# Refit shuttle bay with photo etched parts.



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Started this earlier tonight, I need to do some paint and decals before I go any further. Will do that tommorow




























More pics here
http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s306/jmf1964/Enterprise/


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Which parts are these, exactly? The MMI or PNT Models pieces/parts? 

Looks great, regardless!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Thanks! 

It's the PNT kit


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The PE parts really bring out the details. Looking real good!

I have the set from PNT, but not sure yet, if I will use the hangar parts. I bought the 1701A hangar bay from DLM, which I like, since it more like TOS.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

John F said:


> Thanks!


 Sure thing. 'Course, you still have to paint it... 


> It's the PNT kit


Alrighty, thanks for the info. I've still not 100% decided which hangar bay I'll build since I've not yet even opened up my PL Refit, but am sort of leaning towards the ST:IV version, for the same reasons that Lloyd mentions. Plus, going on all the pics I've seen of other folks' Refit kits you can't really see much detail in the cargo bay once it's installed anyhow. Thus, I'll prolly opt for the DLM hangar bay set. 

Now, building up the cargo/hangar bay area as a separate display model might be kind of fun.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey that hangar bay looks great with the PE parts! I am really impressed! Bravo!

Griff
Now, building up the cargo/hangar bay area as a separate display model might be kind of fun. 

Griff that would be an awesome idea! Josh is building his hangar bay right now and I thought the same thing. So much detail in an area that will rarely be seen! Displaying it as a separate piece would be a better idea!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't claim that as my idea, as I seem to recall someone else mentioning something similar in the not-too-distant past. There are a great many folks much smarter than I in these forums.  

My thinking, should I go with it, is to build it as a sort of cutaway view of the cargo bay area and include the hangar stowage deck beneath the main hangar deck as it's seen in some of the Andrew Probert drawings. Not sure if I'd have the ST:V style shuttles or not, but might go that route, as well. I think that I'd go with a ship name other than _Enterprise_, tho.


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

While it looks kind of neat and it may not be as noticeable from the bay doors perspective I do have one small gripe with the PE beam parts (not your execution John), their thickness. They are too thin and do not match the thicknes of the molded in details of the walls and ceiling. This is what drove me to making the beams out of plastic strip stock. 

This is the first effort with the PE parts I have seen on the boards and I will be really interested to see how it looks when finished.


John, do you plan to fill in the windows with a clear something or just leave them open?

Nice job so far,
Mark


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

The brass parts are thin, but still not as thin as some other brass parts I've used in the past, but thats not really a huge concern, in the completed kit you will only be able to see them from looking through the bay doors.

I'm going to fill the windows with some clear resin.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

YAY! I'm glad to "SEE" the PE parts in place for the first time... they look great.

As for filling the windows with clear resin... and this suggestion comes from a novice... but might you back the window with clear acetate or clear plastic to get a nice smooth surface backing the PE... you could still add clear resin behind that if you wish... just a suggestion to save on some sanding and polishing.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John,if the hangar windows can be seen from the outside, looking in, put some of the PE figures from the sheet there. I plan to put figures, everywhere I can.

Jeffrey's mentioning of building the hangar/cargo deck, as a seperate model, is a good idea. Sure it was mentioned before by others, but seeing the PE parts in place, it will look good.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Any updates, John F.?


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Later today I'll post some pics with paint and decals.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The pics above are really incredible!

I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Some of the brass details get lost when they are painted. I'm going to have to flood it with light just to see anything.


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow, that is some fine looking work there. I can't believe how small of a cross section you were able to achieve on those railings!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, lookin' REAL good! Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking very good. Glad to see how the PE set looks in the model.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

That is sweet looking!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Small update tonight. I built up a couple shuttles and some cargo pods from the brass sheet. I also made a cargo train on a work bee.































Still not sure if this will be the final placement of everything, still need to put some of the people in there yet.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Looking very nice so far. I was about to build acargo train as well but at that point I had already stuffed up the cargo/hangar bay wiht so many things it woulg hav sort og over loaded the looks. But there is still the other option I had in mind.... I just say.. TMP space dock sequence, floating workbees, shuttle pods and perhaps even crew men in space suits .....


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Thanks,

I am considering suspending the cargo train from the bay ceiling to make it look like it is in flight.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

just one thing... you do know that your cargo containers are lying on their sides right? 

This is their upright position :http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=34567


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I'm aware of that, I still have to paint that side of the pods.

I have to ask, how did you paint the fine lines on your pods? My old eyes can barely see them, let alone paint them, and the turbo lift tubes as well.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

The cargo crates are from DLM PL Refit detail parts kits including accurate TMP travel pods, workbees and cargo crates (http://dlmparts.com/plrefitenterprise.html; just scroll a bit down and you’ll see them) and have been designed by our modeller friend Arthur Pendragon AND they include detailed decals for the cargo crates . 

The turbo shaft is a complete scratch build using a 6 mm styrene rod cut in to appropriate length and countless 1 mm styrene strips wrapped around horizontally and cut into tiny bits for the vertical stripping to reproduce the looks. 

You’ll probably see an update on my PL Refit pretty soon. I just had to take a break form the Star Trek style design and build something else (Space 1999 Eagle Transporter, finished model can bee seen here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=178511&page=3 ; about middle of page) 

But am going back on the good old Refti very soon and have almost decided to make her the 1701 instead of the 1701-A as originally planned. … will see…


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Garbaron - you're one of the reasons I keep checking out this site. That's a great idea - to use decals!
I've made myself a pile of home made photoetch to detail my shuttlebays and I just go downstairs once in a while and stare at it. It's not difficult to make your own photoetch, but the results for me still have been hit and miss at best. Using the Pulsar system and Starship Modelers instructions. I figure it takes about three tries to get everything you need. But now I've got all these parts, and the thing about etching is that you can make all this unbelievably tiny detail. I can hardly see some of the fine detail let alone figure out how I'm going to paint it. Kracko could. I think he put expressions on 1/350 scale faces. Sigh. But I'm not nearly that adept. But decals! I can use the artwork from my etching and make decals! That is brilliant! Thanks so much for that! I love this site.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Am glad I could provide you with an idea of how to proceed on your own PL Refit madness  

As for Krako and "expressions" on 1/350scale crewmates... no he did not paint the faces. Those faces are just a tad larger then the tip of a needle and you'd need the steadyness of a robot to paint such small detail. However he DID do a splendid job painting the L'Arsenal figures. But then again its not so hard to do either.

I dont have any closeups on my crewmen but here are two shots I posted before where you can see some of them:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=34667
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=34566 

The paint trick is (TWOK uniforms):

1 white neck piece
2 shirt 
3 head in flesh color
3 hair
4 hands
5 pants
6 boots

done is your 1/350 crewmen 

Have fun


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow! - 34566 esp looks like you're looking across an actual full size set. I expect that crewman to take a step while I'm watching. That is BEAUTIFUL work.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

John F said:


> I'm aware of that, I still have to paint that side of the pods.
> 
> I have to ask, how did you paint the fine lines on your pods? My old eyes can barely see them, let alone paint them, and the turbo lift tubes as well.


I can't wait to see what you can do with these after using decals.


----------

